# Welche Arbeitskleidung tragt ihr??



## MeisterLampe81 (19 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei für meine Jungs neue Kleidung zu beschaffen. Hierbei habe ich allerdings ein kleines Problem. Seit Oktober 2012 gibt es ja die BGI 5188 (Thermische Gefährdungen durch Störlichtbögen), die sich mit der Elektrikerbekleidung (PSA) bzw. der Gefährdungsbeurteilung bei Störlichtbögen beschäftigt. Hat sich damit hier schon irgend jemand beschäftigt? 

Es ist ja so, das auch in einem Schaltschrank, in dem sich eine SPS befindet ein Störlichtbogen auftreten kann. Wenn ich z.B. einen großen Anreihschrank mit Leistungsteilen, FU und SPS habe,  muss ich ja die Gefahr beurteilen, die von einem Störlichtbogen ausgehen kann. Die BGI gibt zwar ganz gute Tipps, aber das Thema ist wesentlich komplizierter als gedacht. 

Meine Jungs und ich arbeiten als Betriebselektriker in einem Unternehmen, welches viel Leistung und dementsprechend auch ein hohes Gefährdungspotential hat (große Verteilungen, Schaltschränke mit hohen Strömen). Bevor ich jetzt meinen Jungs PSA Klasse 2+ bestelle und die mich wegen den atmungsaktiven 350g/m² der Kleidung lynchen wollte ich hier mal nachfragen.. 

Was tragt ihr auf der Arbeit?? Blaumann, Synthetik, Jeans und Hemd, Elektrikerkleidung?? Hat sich jemand schon mal Gedanken um Störlichtbogenschutz bei PSA gemacht??


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 November 2013)

Jeans, Hemd und wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, Anzug und Krawatte.
Aber ich mache auch keine Schaltschränke mehr auf.


----------



## Licht9885 (20 November 2013)

Ich bin mit Engelbert Strauß sehr zufrieden guter Tragekomfort auch recht robust aber ob die auch Störlichtbogen aushalten kann ich nicht sagen Habes auch nicht ausprobiert und auch nicht vor es mal zu testen


----------



## wiesel187 (20 November 2013)

JA das Thema hatten wir auch.....
Haben nun

Kübler X6 Multinorm

Recht gut..
Ist aber auch noch kein Sommer..... :sm18:

Grüße
wiesel




[h=2][/h]


----------



## winnman (20 November 2013)

Je nach Tätigkeit:

am PG, . . . "normale" Kleidung.

Geht's an Bereiche in denen die Gefahr eines Störlichtbogens besteht (Trafostationen, Schaltanlagen, Batterieanlagen, . . .) dann entsprechende Schutzkleidung. 
Ist das nur kurzzeitig (Schaltung) dann einfach Schaltmantel, Handschuhe, Helm mit Visier.

Langwierige Störungssuche oder Operationen am lebenden Objekt (AUS) dann mit Störlichtbogen "resistenter" Hose und Jacke. Darauf achten was darunter angezogen wird! ist das keine reine Baumwolle oder Wolle, kann auch das darüber nicht wirklich schützen.

Wird im Sommer aber zur Einkörpersauna -> entsprechende Pausen einplanen und für Getränkenachschub sorgen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 November 2013)

Hallo.. 

@wiesel187: Hast du die Beurteilung selber durchgeführt oder darfst du nur die 350g/m² tragen??

@winnman: An Anlagen bzw. bei Tätigkeiten wo definitiv die Gefahr eines Störlichtbogens besteht (z.B. Schalten von 10kV) sind jetzt bereits Schaltmantel Kl. 2+, Helm und Handschuhe vorgeschrieben. Mir geht es ganz explizit um die Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BGI 5188. Als Betriebselektriker habe ich ja ständig wechselne Bedingen. Störungen an allen Anlagen werden just-in-time abgearbeitet. D.h. ich bin dabei ein Lampe zu wechseln, krieg einen Anruf und stehe 2 min später vor einem Schaltschrank für einen 110kW Filter. Ich kann nicht immer erst in die Werkstatt gehen, mich umziehen bzw. Mantel, Helm und Handschuhe holen und dann wieder loslaufen. Helm bzw. Visier und Handschuhe kann ich immer bei mir tragen, aber Mantel?? Da ist es einfacher entsprechende Kleidung vorzuschreiben.

Die BGI 5188 ist zwar relativ gut erkärt, aber ich habe noch ein Problem mit der Berechnung von Ik[SUB]max[/SUB] bzw. Ik[SUB]min[/SUB], sowie dem Transmissionsfaktor (siehe Link zur Arbeishilfe der DGUV)..

http://www.dguv.de/medien/inhalt/praevention/fachbereiche/fb-etem/documents/arbhilfe.xls

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Da ist es einfacher entsprechende Kleidung vorzuschreiben.



Nur sollte man darin auch einen ganzen Tag arbeiten können ...
Wie wäre es wenn ihr mehrere Stationen auf dem Gelände einrichtet, wo entsprechende Schutzausrüstung (Helm, Handschuhe, Mantel ...) verfügbar sind.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (22 November 2013)

Mantel zusammenrollen und irgendwie an der Werkzeugtasche befestigen -> läuft bei uns auch so.

Und Störlichtbogengefahr gibt's nicht nur bei > 1000V das kann schon bei einer 24V Batterieanlage ausreichender Kapazität losgehen.

Nur im Sommer oder in heißer Umgebung sollte man das tragen schon au die wirklich notwendigen Bereiche beschränken.
Sonst kann dass nach hinten losgehen und die Leute ignorieren das Tragen der Schutzkleidung.

Daher besser 2 Garnituren. Eine für allgemeine Arbeiten und eine Störlichtbogen geeignete.
Und das Tragen auch regelmäßig überprüfen!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (23 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ihr mehrere Stationen auf dem Gelände einrichtet, wo entsprechende Schutzausrüstung (Helm, Handschuhe, Mantel ...) verfügbar sind.



In der Trafostation und der Werkstatt ist das so, aber ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Sachen in der Produktion zu lagern. 



winnman schrieb:


> Nur im Sommer oder in heißer Umgebung sollte man das tragen schon au die wirklich notwendigen Bereiche beschränken.
> Sonst kann dass nach hinten losgehen und die Leute ignorieren das Tragen der Schutzkleidung.



Ich komme aus einer Giesserei, da ist es selbst im Winter warm . In der Produktion tragen alle, die mit Flüssigeisen in Berührung kommen könnten bereits Proban. Ich sehe da kein Problem, das auch bei den Elektrikern einzuführen.. Hitze sind wir gewöhnt... Aber für meine Mitarbeiter ist es angenehmer Klasse 1 Klamotten zu tragen, anstatt Klasse 2 oder 2+..

Es geht darum, wie ich die Gefährdungsbeurteilung am besten mache bzw. wie das mit den Berechnungen funktioniert. Werde sonst notfalls mal die BG kontaktieren..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> In der Trafostation und der Werkstatt ist das so, aber ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Sachen in der Produktion zu lagern.



Ach komm irgendwo findet sich immer ein Plätzchen einen Schrank hinzustellen.
Ansonsten denke ich, dass die Idee mit BG nicht schlecht ist.
Ausserdem bist du dann nicht der Böse gegenüber deinen Mitarbeitern sondern der Beamte der BG. Ist doch auch nicht schlecht 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Spoinurpers (24 November 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich glaube hier bin ich richtig. Und zwar brauche ich neue Arbeitsbekleidung. Nun habe ich gehört, dass man die Mieten kann. Und mir stellt sich die Frage: Was ist besser kaufen oder Mieten? Wenn einer von euch darüber bescheid weis wäre es ganz klasse, wenn ihr mir den Unterschied erklären könntet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2013)

http://www.dbl.de/mietberufskleidung

Der Vorteil ist, das du deine Arbeitskleidung immer gewaschen und repariert ins Haus geliefert bekommst. Der Nachteil ist, das es regelmäßig kostet.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (25 November 2013)

Wir haben noch keine Mietbekleidung. Unsere Kleidung wird aber in einer Wäscherei wöchentlich gewaschen. Mietkleidung war schon mal im Gespräch, ist aber im Moment keine rede mehr von.

Pro:
- immer neue uns saubere Wäsche
- keine "Flickenteppiche" mehr als Arbeitskleidung

Kontra:
- teils lange Vertragslaufzeiten
- nicht unbedingt günstiger als eigene Kleidung
- einige Anbieter sind sehr Platzeinnehmend (1 Zusatzspind pro Mitarbeiter)
- normalerweise hat jeder MA zwei Anzüge im Wechsel.. nach einer Öldusche oder besonders dreckigen Arbeiten am Montag morgen wird der Rest der Woche nicht so schön 


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ........ normalerweise hat jeder MA zwei Anzüge im Wechsel.. nach einer Öldusche oder besonders dreckigen Arbeiten am Montag morgen wird der Rest der Woche nicht so schön
> 
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Ich kenne das nur mit 3 Satz Kleidung. Einen hast du an. Einer ist in der Wäscherei und einer hängt im Spind als Ersatz bzw. wird am Tag an dem die Wäsche abgeholt wird angezogen.


----------



## Rowend30 (25 November 2013)

Hallo,


also im Großen und Ganzen ist schon alles gesagt, was du wissen musst. 


Bei der gekauften Arbeitskleidung hast du einmal kosten für die Anschaffung. Dann musst du für die Reinigung selber sorgen, und auch wenn du mal irgendwo hängen bleibst, musst du dich darum kümmern, dass sie wieder in Ordnung kommt. 

So jetzt zur Mietkleidung


Also da kommt einer zu dir in den Betrieb und ermittelt die Größen, die du brauchst. Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, ob du für dich fragst oder für deinen ganzen Betrieb. Dann werden die Sachen angepasst und du musst dich um nichts mehr kümmern. Die Sachen werden regelmäßig zum Waschen abgeholt und wenn nötig auch genäht oder ausgetauscht. Und das nach einem festen Rhythmus meistens einmal die Woche. 

Also du sparst dadurch Zeit und vor allem Nerven. Was die Kosten angeht, kommt es darauf, an welchen Anbieter du da nehmen möchtest. Schau dir die Seite mal an da kannst du die Infos zum Thema Arbeitskleidung mieten auch noch nachlesen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 November 2013)

Wir haben Mietkleidung - leider. Die flicken bis zur Unendlichkeit, alles reisst sofort wieder auf. Flecken werden nicht raus gemacht und an den Beinen haben viele Pickel wegen dem Waschmittel. Also wasche ich die Hosen zumindest zu Hause und darf trotzdem zahlen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (25 November 2013)

Noch was zur Mietkleidung, weil das in meiner Ex-Firma mal ein Streit-Thema war:

Wenn ein Firmenaufnäher (des Trägers, nicht des Vermieters) auf der Kleidung ist, gibt's irgend eine Regelung, dass die Firma für die Reinigungs-/Mietkosten allein aufkommen muss. Das wird ja immer gern auf die Belegschaft umgelegt. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo das stand (ist schon 'ne Weile her, könnte Tarifvertrag IG Metall gewesen sein), aber die Umlegung ist in diesem Fall wohl nicht rechtens.

Mein Ex-Chef hat's dann auch zähneknirschend selbst bezahlt.


----------



## Rowend30 (26 November 2013)

Einen Link wo man das genau nachlesen kannst hast du nicht durch Zufall? Das Thema ist ganz interessant also jetzt auf die Schnelle habe ich nichts bei Google gefunden. Also solltest du da was haben wäre es echt klasse wenn du mir mal den Link geben könntest.


----------



## hucki (26 November 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. 
Wie gesagt, das ist schon 'ne Weile her (Beginn dieses Jahrhunderts). 


Ich kann aber mit Sicherheit sagen, dass wir erst für die Reinigung löhnen mussten, bis ein Kollege einen entsprechenden Schriebs mitgebracht hat. Danach hat's dann die Firma allein bezahlt. Mein Ex-Chef hat nicht gerade glücklich aus seiner Wäsche geschaut. 
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man sich diesbezüglich in der Zwischenzeit wieder die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen hat.


Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich gehofft, dass hier jemand Genaueres dazu sagen kann, damit ich das auch selbst mal belegen kann.
Hab' leider keinen Kontakt mehr zu dem Kollegen von damals, um das noch über diese Quelle besorgen zu können.


----------



## hucki (27 November 2013)

Rowend30 schrieb:


> auf die Schnelle habe ich nichts bei Google gefunden.






Hab' auch mal gegoogelt ->

Suchworte: Reinigung Arbeitskleidung

Ergebnis 1.Seite 5.Link: _Reinigung_-_Arbeitskleidung_ (Arbeitsrecht) - Gutefrage.net
(PS: bei den anderen Ergebnissen ging's um Steuern, also hab' ich da gar nicht erst rein geschaut)

1. Antwort weiterführender Link zu einem Gerichtsurteil: *Reinigungskosten für Berufskleidung – Wer muss diese tragen?*

LANDESARBEITSGERICHT DÜSSELDORF 
Az.: 13 Sa 1804/00
Verkündet am: 26.04.2001

Vorinstanz: ArbG Krefeld – Az.: 1 Ca 2221/00


			
				Vorinstanz ArbG Krefeld – Az.: 1 Ca 2221/00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klägerin hat beantragt, ... festzustellen, dass die Beklagte verpflichtet ist, die Reinigungskosten für die der Klägerin zur Verfügung gestellte Berufskleidung zu tragen.
> 
> Die Beklagte hat Klageabweisung beantragt. ...
> 
> Das Arbeitsgericht hat der Klage stattgegeben und *wegen der grundsätzlichen Bedeutung der Rechtssache die Berufung zugelassen*.





			
				Entscheidungsgründe LANDESARBEITSGERICHT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berufung ist unbegründet.
> 
> Ein Rechtsschutzinteresse an der begehrten Feststellung, dass die Beklagte verpflichtet ist, die Reinigungskosten für die zur Verfügung gestellte Berufskleidung zu tragen, steht außer Zweifel, da die getroffene Feststellung einer Vielzahl von zukünftigen Streitigkeiten zwischen den Parteien vorbeugt. Die vom Arbeitsgericht getroffen Feststellung ist daher aus dem Grundsatz der Prozesswirtschaftlichkeit geboten.
> 
> ...





Ich vermute mal, die Änderung bei uns kam durch das Urteil der Vorinstanz, denn da wird ja auch was von Logo und Werbeträger erwähnt. 
:lol:


PPS: Hab' da noch was gefunden (wenn auch nicht das zitierte Urteil selbst), was sich mehr auf das einheitliche Erscheinungsbild bezieht:


> Arbeitskleidung (im engeren Sinn) sind Kleidungstücke, die der Arbeitnehmer zur Schonung seiner eigenen Kleidung bei seiner normalen Arbeit trägt (zum Beispiel einen Kittel). Gemeint ist hiermit also *nicht vorgeschriebene Kleidung*, sondern solche, die man aus Praktikabilitätsgründen und *aus eigener Entscheidung* trägt. Sofern nichts anderes tariflich oder betrieblich vereinbart ist, trägt der Arbeitnehmer die Kosten für die Anschaffung und die Reinigung dieser Kleidung. ("Vereinbart" ist etwas anderes als "vom Chef so entschieden".)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Antrie (2 August 2016)

Meine Bekannten tragen Arbeitsschutzkleidung und Arbeitskleidung allgemein von diesen Online Shop:
https://www.arbeitsschutz-direkt.eu/


----------



## EulenAuge (2 August 2016)

meistens tatsächlich relativ leger. Und nicht zu enge Kleidung, damit man sich wohlfühlt


----------



## magier (2 August 2016)

Ich nehme an, der TE hat mittlerweile neue Arbeitskleidung, von wem auch immer. 
Achtet mal auf das Erstell-datum.


Mfg


----------



## flubber (15 August 2016)

Wir dürfen im Prinzip anziehen, was wir wollen, solange es gepflegt aussieht. Ich komme meist in Jeans und T-Shirt oder bei kälterem Wetter eben mit Pullover.


----------



## Krumnix (16 August 2016)

Für meine Jungs und mich habe ich Kleidung bei Rofa gekauft -> https://www.rofa.de/
Viele unserer Kunden bestehen auf Warnwesten, oder andere Merkmale, wo der MA gut erkannt werden kann.
Als Jacke haben wir https://www.rofa.de/jacke-360-155360.html im Einsatz. Bietet meiner Meinung nach einen guten Schutz für "normale" Arbeiten.

Die Ausrüstung ist jedoch nicht für das direkte Arbeiten in Bereichen mit potentiellen Lichtbogen Gefahren geeignet. Also 100KV sollte man damit nicht schalten.
Durch die Selbstlöschfunktion der Jacke (und auch Hose) jedoch recht "sicher".

Einziger Nachteil ist die Beschichtung, die bei privaten Waschen nach der 20/30 Wäsche weg ist. Daher waschen wir die Klamotten bei uns in der Firma dann.
Das geht aber nur, da wir recht "klein" sind und bei 8 Mitarbeiter der Aufwand in Grenzen sich hält.

Der Tragekomfort ist sehr hoch und auch bei warmen Temperaturen stört die Jacke nicht. Ab 28° wird es jedoch auch damit unangenehmen warm drunter


----------



## markussauer (6 April 2017)

Unsere Firma hat uns auch komplett mit neuer Kleidung ausgerüstet, gekauft haben wir die bei http://www.zunftkleidung-shop.de/arbeitsbekleidung


----------

